# Eurostar- Standard vs Leisure Select



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 19, 2009)

For a trip Ineed the Leisure Select Fare is $20 more than the cheapest fare.  What are the differences?  Also is there any webiste that sells discounted tickets or anywhere to look for sales.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 23, 2009)

Best deals I have seen have been on the Eurostar UK site. First and last trains seems to have good deals. City Breaks are pretty good as well.

Go to www.Eurostar.com and select the UK site. You can always check the US site after you clear your cookies so they don't know which continent you are looking from.  

Cheers


----------



## JonathanIT (Jun 23, 2009)

The way the Eurorstar website describes the fare classes is kind of different from when actually booking.  When you book advance tickets, it shows two prices for Standard Class (Flexible and Restricted tix) and two prices for First (Restricted and Premiere which is fully flexible).  The huge difference in price is between the unrestricted and restricted fares.  It's a big jump in both classes, like almost three to four times as much!  The real question is, do you know when you need to travel and can you book a non-changeable ticket in advance?  That will save you a lot of money!

Now, between the restricted Standard and First Class, the price difference is not that much.  Both times I rode the Eurostar between London and Paris (August '06 and Feb. '09), I went First Class because it was not that much more (like $30 more/person).  I cannot comment on the 2nd Class seating or service, because I've never experienced them.  But I can tell you that First Class is fantastic!

They serve you a full meal, comparable to business class on an international airline flight I would say.  The seats are comfortable, and you have a choice of seating side-by-side like an airplane or facing each other at a table.  There are tables for two or four.  You need to call to change the seating if you don't like what's assigned.

Also, the website describes the Comfort (restricted) First Class as being in the First Class car/seating, but that "catering is optional" (like you have to pay extra for food?).  This is simply not true IME.  There is no difference in service with a "restricted" fare; we got the same meals and great service.  No one ever asked to see our tickets or asked us any questions.  And I didn't see anyone else get treated differently either.

One other thing: the time of day you travel makes a BIG difference in the price of the fare as well.  If you pick a day, look through the entire schedule of choices and you will see that sometimes the train an hour later is like twice as much.  The good news is there are lots of choices, they have trains running all day long between London/Paris.  Early morning and late evening tend to be cheaper.  And they change constantly!  Kind of like airline tix.

Good luck and Have fun!  I really enjoyed the Eurostar, it's the only way to go between London and Paris!


----------



## Jimster (Jun 23, 2009)

*first class*

Simply for the convenience alone I would select first class.  Usually FC has fewer people and they tend to be of a more professional nature.  If you want to mingle with the mob, try standard.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 23, 2009)

I just got an email today from Eurostar that offers a round trip ticket from London to Paris (start in either city) for $184 in Leisure Select, $119 one way. Non refundable, etc and good from 3 Jun to 17 Jul. Little late but gives you an idea about sales.

I did a day trip from London to Brugges last Oct and it was great. At that time you could continue on any Belgium train for no additional cost. May still be the same deal and I recommend it.

Cheers


----------

